# LEVEL of mikro and makro elements ???



## andkoni (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi.
I need to now what lvl of makro and mikro do you have.
I have planted tank with a LOT of plants and i give to fresh water when i change them 15 ppm K, 5 ppm Mg , 0,5 ppm Po4, 15 ppm NO3 , and mikro I add daily in size 4 ml ant taht is 28ml in week(0,1ppm Fe in week, 0,1/7 ppm fe daily) and what is not as should be.
for example if i add 15 ppm k to fresh water i want to reach 15 ppm of K in water kolumn.I czange 30% of water every week. if the plants eat all K and before changing water K is 0 ppm when i add 15 ppm to 1/3 water(fresh) i reach aproximeatly 5 ppm K in water column. Good i thiink ?

ok now my problem.More plants semms to be in good condition but some no.
For example hatarantara have black colour in underside of leavs and the black colour push through the top of leavs in all the leaves without 2 maybe 4 new.Is that possible the Mg is to low????
The conus(taper,bell) of indica, aromatica,and stellata are dying and i dont now that is too low mikro or too high?? I add 0,1 ppm fee weekly but i add daily this mikro in size 0,1/7 ppm. My tank now http://republika.pl/andkoni/akwarium6.jpg
http://republika.pl/andkoni/akwarium4.jpg


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm sorry this hasn't received any attention. I've moved it to the Fertilization forum in hopes of getting better coverage.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

andkoni said:


> Hi.
> I need to now what lvl of makro and mikro do you have.
> I have planted tank with a LOT of plants and i give to fresh water when i change them 15 ppm K, 5 ppm Mg , 0,5 ppm Po4, 15 ppm NO3 , and mikro I add daily in size 4 ml ant taht is 28ml in week(0,1ppm Fe in week, 0,1/7 ppm fe daily) and what is not as should be.
> for example if i add 15 ppm k to fresh water i want to reach 15 ppm of K in water kolumn.I czange 30% of water every week. if the plants eat all K and before changing water K is 0 ppm when i add 15 ppm to 1/3 water(fresh) i reach aproximeatly 5 ppm K in water column. Good i thiink ?
> ...


Hi,

If you want to look at suggested levels of fertilizers you can click on the tab above that says "Fertilator" and on the bottom of that page you will see suggested levels.

In terms of how much fertilizer you need to add the answer depends on your lighting and whether you use CO2 or not. High levels of light with CO2 require higher amounts of fertilizer than lower levels of light. You can either buy test kits to test and adjust levels accordingly or do the estimative index where you base the amount on what you are adding and limit overload by doing 50% water change weekly. If you need more help you could list that info (lighting, tank size, CO2) here and someone will help out.

I'm not familiar with the plant problem you are having so I'm going to leave that for someone else

Bill


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

andkoni said:


> Hi.
> For example hatarantara have black colour in underside of leavs and the black colour push through the top of leavs in all the leaves without 2 maybe 4 new.Is that possible the Mg is to low????
> The conus(taper,bell) of indica, aromatica,and stellata are dying and i dont now that is too low mikro or too high?? I add 0,1 ppm fee weekly but i add daily this mikro in size 0,1/7 ppm. My tank now http://republika.pl/andkoni/akwarium6.jpg
> http://republika.pl/andkoni/akwarium4.jpg


From what you say, adding more KNO3 will help a great deal.
CO2 looks good and trace elements do as well.

I would suggest adding about 1/4 teaspoon 3x a week to the tank and upping the water change to 50% weekly.
You will need to add some more PO4 and then some more traces ina few days once you add a bit more KNO3.

Stargrass, stellata are very good for indicators of nutrients.
They tend to do poorly at low CO2 and NO3.

If these are supplied, they grow very fast.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
Why not keeping it simple? Less work, fewer testing, simple, clean and healthy plants. 
PPS Daily Dosing Table









Edward


----------

